# More Poop...



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

...since we've been discussing the characteristics of poop and poop habits so much lately and I have had so little to...um...contribute...when I saw Snarf do this, I had to post.

He has been using the Flying Saucer lately and loves it...wheels twice as much as he used to - no idea why. :? I had been debating not using a litterpan as, judging by the amount of pee/poop on the wheel, and the fact that this wheel is on an angle and so different from the CSW, I suspected he wasn't even trying to use it.

Well!! I feel like such a jerk now  Snarfer never fails to amaze me!! I happened to catch him peeing on his wheel last night. He was on the saucer facing the centre and was very carefully backing his butt up and over the saucer edge so he could pee into his litter box. This was a very delicate and difficult procedure, given the slant and slippery nature of a pee covered FS, and he did it like a Pro! It was SO cute!

I am one proud and amazed hedgiemama!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

that is frickin' priceless! awwwww!!!! see, Snarf-a-licious can be sweet. just not when he knows it's visible.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

rivoli256 said:


> that is frickin' priceless! awwwww!!!! see, Snarf-a-licious can be sweet. just not when he knows it's visible.


You said it better than I could have! So adorable and hilarious!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I felt so bad that I barged in on him. He was perched there and we both stopped moving, then he looked at me like "uuummm...busy here...a little privacy?" I averted my eyes (cuz he can always tell when I'm looking at him - even if HIS eyes are closed :? ) and s-l-o-w-l-y backed away.

He can be such a cutie. :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Look what I started!

 

:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How considerate of him! 

Perhaps he HAS learned something from Cholla, Ralph & Herc! :lol: :lol:


----------

